# صيانة الفرامل أمـان و اطمئنان



## sesem_m (6 سبتمبر 2009)

صيانة الفرامل أمـان وطمئنان
​

من أهم عناصر الأمان والاطمئنان الفرامل حيث تلعب دورا مهما في المحافظة على السيارة إذ لابد من صيانة الفرامل بصورة دورية متقاربة لأن عدم صيانتها بصفة دورية يؤدي إلى عدم التوازن في قوة الفرامل ومن ثم انحرافها يمينا أو يسارا عند التوقف فجأة بعد السرعة العالية.
إضافة إلى أن ذلك يؤدي إلى صعوبة حركة <>الكامات>> وحدوث عرقلة بالمساكات المنزلقة لفرامل الاسطوانة.
ان الفرامل لها حد مسموح به للاستعمال يجب على قائد السيارة ألا يتجاوزه حتى لا يتعرض لمخاطر كبيرة إذ أن تآكل مادة الفرامل <>التيل>> تؤدي إلى حدوث احتكاك بين الجسم المعدني للقرص وبين سطح القرص مما يؤدي إلى ضعف في قوة الفرامل. 
كما أن عدم تثبيت <>تيل>> الفرامل التثبيت الصحيح يؤدي إلى عدم إمكانية ضبط الفرامل السليم لذلك يجب المحافظة علي <>تيل>> الفرامل الخاص حتى لا يتجاوز الحد المسموح به ، فإذا حدث تجاوز فان ذلك يؤدي إلى أن آلية تشغيل الضغط سوف تزيد ولابد أن تكون أجزاء ميكانيكية لكلا الفرملتين متطابقة حتى نحصل على قوة ضغط متساوية للفرامل التي تعمل بالهواء.
​


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (6 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على طرحك .

نترقب جديدك القادم.

البغدادي


----------



## اشرف الشافعى (7 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا ولكن الملف طلب password يرجى الافادة 
والله ولى التوفيق-----------


----------



## sesem_m (9 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم اخوتي علي ردودكم وجزاكم عنا خيرا ووفقكم في دربكم


----------



## Hossam Edin (14 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك ووفقك كثيرا


----------



## القرعاوي2 (7 نوفمبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيك ووفقك كثيرا*


----------



## sesem_m (10 أبريل 2013)

سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم​​


----------



## المستشار 2000 (19 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك على المفيد


----------



## mesbah100 (30 مايو 2013)

اسأل الله ان ينفعكم
واسألكم الدعاء


----------

